# tail lights



## loso278 (Nov 4, 2010)

just have a question about the tail lights on my a6....i wanted to know if the sedan tail lights would fit the wagon? thanks


----------



## questioncom (Oct 13, 2010)

they wont


----------



## loso278 (Nov 4, 2010)

ok thanks....so where can i get used ones for an 98 a6 wagon


----------



## questioncom (Oct 13, 2010)

loso278 said:


> ok thanks....so where can i get used ones for an 98 a6 wagon


junk yard or ebay


----------

